# Key West Tarpon vs Mega Cruise Ships



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

What a awesome video, hopefully the fish and the reef win out!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

awesome stuff, save the silver king!


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep the tarpon and amazingness of keys. Screw the cruise ships. Getting around key west is a nightmare when they are docked.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

Good video, I say keep the fish, send away the ships.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

shotman said:


> Good video, I say keep the fish, send away the ships.


Absolutely!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome video, I agree save the silver king! Save the beauty!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet video! There is nothing like catching a tarpon


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Seems like a no brain er, but never under estimate the power of big business and big money over common sense and mother nature. The power and influence of the Cruise Ship Industry and it's lobby can sure sway the opinion of local and city officials as well as State and Federal politicians.


----------



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

Nice video.

I agree with Sea-Slug.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice video..but it won't happen..moolaaa talks


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice video. Cruise ships ruin the real experience of every place they dock, and we have avoided them like the plague our entire lives. Key West used to be our favorite town, back in the 1970s, but we stopped going there a long time ago. Their Chamber of Commerce should be abolished.


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Trouthappy said:


> Nice video. Cruise ships ruin the real experience of every place they dock, and we have avoided them like the plague our entire lives. Key West used to be our favorite town, back in the 1970s, but we stopped going there a long time ago. Their Chamber of Commerce should be abolished.


Agreed. I still love it. I was there last july and there were so many people there when the ship was docked.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Nice video. Cruise ships ruin the real experience of every place they dock, and we have avoided them like the plague our entire lives. Key West used to be our favorite town, back in the 1970s, but we stopped going there a long time ago. Their Chamber of Commerce should be abolished.


I am with you Trout I grew up playing the Keys and the Bahamas and man its incredible what happens to a place when its exploited for profit by business. I caught my first Tarpon in the Key West harbor when I was like 12 years old. We ran out to the shrimp boats and my dad traded beer for two huge coolers full of the their bycatch and we would anchor in the harbor and throw a few scoops of bycatch in the current followed by a piece of bycatch on a hook and slowly freeline it in the current. Caught a lot of big Tarpon there. Went on a cruise a few years ago and we stopped in the keys for a day man what a transition from the Keys of yesteryear. Same goes for the Bahamas. Great video!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool Video.


----------

